# Married women at Bars without husbands



## Davie

Good evening folks. So I have a question and the subject is uncomfortable to me because my wife occasionally likes to drink and she hasn’t been to a bar in over year but recently she lied to me amd went to one I found her there talking to a guy she swears he was asking her about her friend who was also there. She normally doesn’t go out. But when she drunk she gets super horny. When I found her that night she was drunk and me and the guy almost boxed it out I went straight up to him and told him where I stood he immediately backed off. My question is should married women go to Bars without their Husbands. I personally feel like it’s disrespectful but I’m curious to your opinions and thoughts. Thank you 

Davud


----------



## Casual Observer

Davie said:


> Good evening folks. So I have a question and the subject is uncomfortable to me because my wife occasionally likes to drink and she hasn’t been to a bar in over year but recently she lied to me amd went to one I found her there talking to a guy she swears he was asking her about her friend who was also there. She normally doesn’t go out. But when she drunk she gets super horny. When I found her that night she was drunk and me and the guy almost boxed it out I went straight up to him and told him where I stood he immediately backed off. My question is should married women go to Bars without their Husbands. I personally feel like it’s disrespectful but I’m curious to your opinions and thoughts. Thank you
> 
> Davud


There are two very different questions here.
First, should a married woman go to a bar without her husband. That's a question about boundaries; many would not think that appropriate. If your wife gets drunk, I'd think it a pretty certain thing that trips to the bar without you would be in the category of a boundary violation. But boundaries assumed are boundaries ignored.

Second, she lied about going to the bar. That's another thing entirely and absolutely positively wrong. But you know that, and instead focused on whether it's ok for her to go to a bar without you. Why?


----------



## TJW

Davie said:


> I personally feel like it’s disrespectful


Your wife obviously knows how YOU feel about it, yet she went anyway, and lied to you about it to hide it from you. I think your wife is disrespectful toward you, yes. 

I would think today, the bar, tomorrow, the bed..... you need to do a Barney Fife on this....."....nip it in the bud...."....


----------



## GC1234

Davie said:


> Good evening folks. So I have a question and the subject is uncomfortable to me because my wife occasionally likes to drink and she hasn’t been to a bar in over year but recently she lied to me amd went to one I found her there talking to a guy she swears he was asking her about her friend who was also there. She normally doesn’t go out. But when she drunk she gets super horny. When I found her that night she was drunk and me and the guy almost boxed it out I went straight up to him and told him where I stood he immediately backed off. My question is should married women go to Bars without their Husbands. I personally feel like it’s disrespectful but I’m curious to your opinions and thoughts. Thank you
> 
> Davud


Evidently your wife can't handle bars, so for her I'd say no, not without you. 
But I do have some questions. 
1. How did you know she was at the bar? 
2. You went to this bar to see what she was up to, or with friends?
3. Do you go to bars without your wife?
4. I'm married and I have not gone to bars without my husband, although when we were dating, I did with friends, but not married. And I would personally go with him. I am meeting up with a cousin of mine in a couple of weeks but my husband is totally aware of it, knows where we're going, who my cousin is, etc, I did not lie to him about that. 
5. For the guy to try to box it out with you, probably means he thought you were c*** blocking. So I think she's not being truthful.


----------



## lifeistooshort

When I was married I went to a bar a couple of times with a group of gf's. One friend's hb at the time was the head bouncer.

I'll admit I got a bit drunk and some kid half my damn age tried to snuggle up to me.....barf. Another middle aged drunk weirdo tried to sniff my hair and went on about how I was the most beautiful woman he'd ever seen. LOL....my friend still gives me a hard time about that. It was pretty comical.

Nothing beyond that happened.

But I didn't lie about where I was going....that is problematic. And if you have an issue with it I think she shouldn't go.


----------



## Diana7

So she went to a bar on her own and was drunk and chatting with some guy? Yikes, not good.


----------



## Laurentium

Davie said:


> When I found her that night she was drunk and me and the guy almost boxed it out


Maybe this is what gets her horny


----------



## ConanHub

Davie said:


> Good evening folks. So I have a question and the subject is uncomfortable to me because my wife occasionally likes to drink and she hasn’t been to a bar in over year but recently she lied to me amd went to one I found her there talking to a guy she swears he was asking her about her friend who was also there. She normally doesn’t go out. But when she drunk she gets super horny. When I found her that night she was drunk and me and the guy almost boxed it out I went straight up to him and told him where I stood he immediately backed off. My question is should married women go to Bars without their Husbands. I personally feel like it’s disrespectful but I’m curious to your opinions and thoughts. Thank you
> 
> Davud


The real question is , Should YOUR wife go to bars without you?

The answer is pretty clear.

Your marriage is worse off than that, however, because she is lying to you about going as well.

I'd probably get a fork stuck in it if she isn't willing to do some serious reforming and devotion you.


----------



## FlaviusMaximus

When my wife has a few too many, she gets goofy, laughs at her own jokes and tends to get flirty. I know this because we are together, we don't go to bars without each other. Going to a bar alone, then lying about it hints at your wife's intensions. And why would the guy want to box it out with you if he was talking about her girlfriend?

I'd think the lying is the first order of business...


----------



## Tasorundo

Given your other posts here, this marriage has big problems.


----------



## GC1234

Tasorundo said:


> Given your other posts here, this marriage has big problems.


Ohh, I missed that. I'll have to read later.


----------



## happyhusband0005

Going to bars without you is MUCH less of an issue here than her lying about it. I'm guessing that her not going to bars without you has been a standard you have had, she wanted to go out with her friends and instead of having that discussion with you in an honest way she lied about it. Everyone has different boundaries in relationships, she should understand yours and respect yours or communicate with you if she feels oppressed in some way and find an acceptable workable solution for you both. Instead she lied about it.


----------



## Livvie

ConanHub said:


> The real question is , Should YOUR wife go to bars without you?
> 
> The answer is pretty clear.
> 
> Your marriage is worse off than that, however, because she is lying to you about going as well.
> 
> I'd probably get a fork stuck in it if she isn't willing to do some serious reforming and devotion you.


This.

Sounds like YOUR wife shouldn't.

Not all wives are like yours.

If I go to a bar with a friend, I don't get drunk, and I don't even look at men, and I'm not even married!

Your wife has different traits, unfortunately.


----------



## Trustless Marriage

In general, I think if she is having a ladies night out with other friends and it's at a classy eatery that has a bar, only has a couple drinks and you trust her then no I don't see anything wrong with it. But I'm going to guess you don't trust her and with good reason. It's not good to keep your wife caged up so sit down with her and have a serious heart to heart. Tell her you want to support her but she has to set boundaries including being truthful to you. For the sake of your marriage and the safety of herself, it's not good to be in these establishments when she's drunk.


----------



## Tasorundo

The backstory is there are issues with sex, issues with her not respecting him, issues with a sex tape she made with another guy before marriage, they were friends that eventually got married, and now we have this.

Overall, it paints, to me, a picture of a woman that married a safe guy, and has no real attraction to him.


----------



## GC1234

Tasorundo said:


> The backstory is there are issues with sex, issues with her not respecting him, issues with a sex tape she made with another guy before marriage, they were friends that eventually got married, and now we have this.
> 
> Overall, it paints, to me, a picture of a woman that married a safe guy, and has no real attraction to him.


Ooo I vaguely remember about the sex tape. Ok. Thanks for summing it up.


----------



## EveningThoughts

Your question: "should married women go to bars without their husband?"

Of course married women can and should go out without their husband. Where and who with, would be up to different couples and their dynamic.
I don't see any reason why a wife or husband couldn't have a drink at a bar with a friend/s instead of a partner.

I've done this many many times with many female friends in groups or twos, without incident.

I will assume your wife lied because you would have tried to stop her if she told you the truth.

You say that you went straight to the guy, told him where you stood, and he immediately backed off. 
So you and the guy didn't almost box it out, that was purely you wanting to, from the sound of it.
That's a lot of anger you have there.

And why have you mentioned that your wife gets horny when drunk?

You are seriously worried about her getting with someone else aren't you? 
And are holding in a lot of anger, jealousy and rage.

This won't fix your marriage and I thought you were done with it anyway, according to your other thread.


----------



## SunCMars

It is always the 'other' thread that does us readers in...
Does us injustice.


----------



## DudeInProgress

Tasorundo said:


> The backstory is there are issues with sex, issues with her not respecting him, issues with a sex tape she made with another guy before marriage, they were friends that eventually got married, and now we have this.
> 
> Overall, it paints, to me, a picture of a woman that married a safe guy, and has no real attraction to him.


Holy ****, there’s something we agree on...


----------



## joannacroc

If you are really asking the actual question, it really depends; I would think it'd be ok to go with female friends or couples, providing you trust your spouse. If she's going alone or to pick up men, no, obviously. But then again, if she has a drinking problem, maybe bars aren't such a good idea. There are exceptions I think. When I was married and after divorce in a relationship I have had a good cocktail at a cocktail bar because I like craft cocktails, if none of my friends were free, or I was traveling. Sometimes being in your own company is good. 

What you're really looking at though are major red flags 

1) You two had agreed on boundaries which she broke then lied about.
2) She has a drinking problem that she appears not to acknowledge.
3) You don't trust her because "she gets horny when she's drunk" which sounds like there's a backstory and more of a reason for concern than a married woman going to bar. 

Are you sure what you're worried about is whether it's ok for married women in general to go to a bar without their husbands? Because it sounds like the other stuff is eating at you WAY more than that.


----------



## Cletus

.


----------



## ConanHub

Hmm.....

This thread combined with all the others and the 9 total posts of the OP make me not care in the slightest.


----------



## sokillme

Davie said:


> Good evening folks. So I have a question and the subject is uncomfortable to me because my wife occasionally likes to drink and she hasn’t been to a bar in over year but recently she lied to me amd went to one I found her there talking to a guy she swears he was asking her about her friend who was also there. She normally doesn’t go out. But when she drunk she gets super horny. When I found her that night she was drunk and me and the guy almost boxed it out I went straight up to him and told him where I stood he immediately backed off. My question is should married women go to Bars without their Husbands. I personally feel like it’s disrespectful but I’m curious to your opinions and thoughts. Thank you
> 
> Davud


I WOULD NOT be cool with this. AT ALL. This is not going to dinner with a group of friends, or sitting at a bar with girlfriends and eating dinner. The lying puts it over the top. 

I would be at the point that I would be discussing divorce at this. I have just read enough of these stories, life is TOO SHORT to be wasting time with a lying ignorant spouse who wants to act like they are single when you are not around.


----------



## manfromlamancha

I am not sure if you answered this before - how did you find out about and then come to see the sex tape content? Did she volunteer it without being asked ? It sounds like your wife is definitely not married material but if she told you about her past voluntarily then maybe she is not as deceptive as I am currently thinking (still think that she is not marriage material, though).


----------



## Girl_power

Going to the bar is not the problem and you know that. Of course married women can go to the bar. 

What your wife is doing is different, and again you know that. The problem is not the bar, it’s your wife. Restricting her from going to the bar is not going to fix the problem, she will find something else, probably behind your back.


----------



## Evinrude58

My stance is: No, married women shouldn’t go to a bar without their husband.
Simple.
But now, in this twisted world we live in, there are excuses and exceptions made for any bad behavior and nobody is willing to stand up and say anything is wrong. Everything is ok.

and no, men shouldn’t go to bars without their wives either. They should be home cooking, pouring bubble baths, and giving their wives long massages. Or working. Or taking care of kids.

I read where one poster describes a young kid and a nasty drunk guy giving them attention at a bar. I wonder if she’d have the same disdain for a man she thought was fit, handsome, wealthy, and had social status?


----------



## DownByTheRiver

Every married woman I know went out the bars to see certain bands or just to get together with their friends. It just makes me cringe that there are people who are so paranoid and jealous. I just think that's crazy. My opinion is if you think your wife is out of control promiscuous then why the hell did you marry her.


----------



## DudeInProgress

DownByTheRiver said:


> Every married woman I know went out the bars to see certain bands or just to get together with their friends. It just makes me cringe that there are people who are so paranoid and jealous. I just think that's crazy. My opinion is if you think your wife is out of control promiscuous then why the hell did you marry her.


There’s a big difference between a married woman going to a work happy hour or out with girlfriends for dinner/drinks/concerts etc. - versus going out to bars/clubs for hard drinking, late-night partying with girlfriends or alone. The former is generally acceptable to most husbands. The latter is not acceptable to many husbands, and for good reason.

Even if it doesn’t end up leading to cheating (and I’m sure for most it usually doesn’t), it is inappropriate for a married woman to be in that environment without her husband, drinking and partying like a single woman.

Inhibitions get lowered and boundaries are crossed all the time in such scenarios and you know it. Even if it’s just flirting and dancing/grinding with other dudes, not ok in my book. So for a lot of husbands, the answer is no, we’re just going to avoid that situation.


----------



## DownByTheRiver

So they're basically saying that they married a woman who they don't believe is in control of herself and treating her like a kid. Why would you marry someone who you didn't believe had good boundaries or ethics?


----------



## SpinyNorman

DownByTheRiver said:


> My opinion is if you think your wife is out of control promiscuous then why the hell did you marry her.


To punish her, obviously.


----------



## Girl_power

So are married men allowed to go to the bars without their wife?


----------



## Girl_power

DudeInProgress said:


> There’s a big difference between a married woman going to a work happy hour or out with girlfriends for dinner/drinks/concerts etc. - versus going out to bars/clubs for hard drinking, late-night partying with girlfriends or alone. The former is generally acceptable to most husbands. The latter is not acceptable to many husbands, and for good reason.
> 
> Even if it doesn’t end up leading to cheating (and I’m sure for most it usually doesn’t), it is inappropriate for a married woman to be in that environment without her husband, drinking and partying like a single woman.
> 
> Inhibitions get lowered and boundaries are crossed all the time in such scenarios and you know it. Even if it’s just flirting and dancing/grinding with other dudes, not ok in my book. So for a lot of husbands, the answer is no, we’re just going to avoid that situation.


Nobody should be going out to clubs for hard drinking and dancing unless it’s a Bachelor/bachelorette party/divorce party or some party where you need to support your friend doe whatever reason. 

Man OR women


----------



## frusdil

My husband and I both have no issue with the other going to a bar with friends, because we trust each other. He goes out with friends more than I do, because I'd honestly rather be home, but I could go if I wanted to. He can't tell me I can't, he's not my dad lol, and vice versa.

That said, if I were invited out somewhere for drinking and dancing and he had an issue with it and asked me not to go, I wouldn't go. It's not a hill I'd be prepared to die on, my marriage is too precious to risk over that.

If he said I couldn't get another dog, well, THAT would be a whole other issue 🤣 🤣


----------



## Davie

frusdil said:


> My husband and I both have no issue with the other going to a bar with friends, because we trust each other. He goes out with friends more than I do, because I'd honestly rather be home, but I could go if I wanted to. He can't tell me I can't, he's not my dad lol, and vice versa.
> 
> That said, if I were invited out somewhere for drinking and dancing and he had an issue with it and asked me not to go, I wouldn't go. It's not a hill I'd be prepared to die on, my marriage is too precious to risk over that.
> 
> If he said I couldn't get another dog, well, THAT would be a whole other issue 🤣 🤣


What if you went to the bar he was at and saw him grinding another chick because he was drunk would it change the rules? Mine promised me when were started dating 11 years ago I told her if your gonna go to bars let’s just not go forward she gave it up for me for us. Her circle of friends are all drinkers and when she drinks she’s very promiscuous. Sober I trust her drunk hell no


----------



## frusdil

Davie said:


> What if you went to the bar he was at and saw him grinding another chick because he was drunk would it change the rules? Mine promised me when were started dating 11 years ago I told her if your gonna go to bars let’s just not go forward she gave it up for me for us. Her circle of friends are all drinkers and when she drinks she’s very promiscuous. Sober I trust her drunk hell no


He’d be eating through a straw.


----------



## Personal

frusdil said:


> He’d be eating through a straw.


That would be even tougher to do, now that they've got rid of the plastic ones.


----------



## frusdil

Personal said:


> That would be even tougher to do, now that they've got rid of the plastic ones.


Id make it work, somehow


----------



## GC1234

SunCMars said:


> It is always the 'other' thread that does us readers in...
> Does us injustice.


I know, people have brought up my past posts, lol. I guess I'm guilty too.


----------



## GC1234

Davie said:


> What if you went to the bar he was at and saw him grinding another chick because he was drunk would it change the rules? Mine promised me when were started dating 11 years ago I told her if your gonna go to bars let’s just not go forward she gave it up for me for us. Her circle of friends are all drinkers and when she drinks she’s very promiscuous. Sober I trust her drunk hell no


How did you know she was at the bar? You went there as soon as you found out?[/QUOTE]


----------



## SunCMars

GC1234 said:


> I know, people have brought up my past posts, lol. I guess I'm guilty too.


Many fear to bring up my past posts.

They have no idea who wrote them.

Nor, do I !

_Edgar Cayce_, occasionally resides within my belfry.


----------



## GC1234

SunCMars said:


> Many fear to bring up my past posts.
> 
> They have no idea who wrote them.
> 
> Nor, do I !
> 
> _Edgar Cayce_, occasionally resides within my belfry.


Lol. I guess b/c we're not the same people as the past.


----------



## SunCMars

Raw Truth

To _SOB_ drinking men.....

Unaccompanied ladies in bars are seen as that _doorway to heaven_.

Really drunken females are sometimes seen as a _Dutch Door_, needing to open just the bottom.



Note: I never feel this way.


----------



## CharlieParker

DownByTheRiver said:


> My opinion is if you think your wife is out of control promiscuous then why the hell did you marry her.


I viewed her prior promiscuity as a positive.


----------



## SunCMars

The Moral?

Ladies should never go to bars alone.


----------



## SunCMars

Personal said:


> That would be even tougher to do, now that they've got rid of the plastic ones.


Not in my state.

Um, not yet!


----------



## DownByTheRiver

CharlieParker said:


> I viewed her prior promiscuity as a positive.


I hear ya. It's called verve.


----------



## D0nnivain

Davie said:


> My question is should married women go to Bars without their Husbands. I personally feel like it’s disrespectful but I’m curious to your opinions and thoughts.


Of course married people can go to bars or any place else with or without their spouse. However if they are badly behaved at the bar or lie about it those are other issues. 



Davie said:


> What if you went to the bar he was at and saw him grinding another chick because he was drunk would it change the rules? Mine promised me when were started dating 11 years ago I told her if your gonna go to bars let’s just not go forward she gave it up for me for us. Her circle of friends are all drinkers and when she drinks she’s very promiscuous. Sober I trust her drunk hell no


Your wife has a problem with alcohol. It lowers her inhibitions & erases her boundaries. THAT is the problem. But to make a general rule that all married people can't or shouldn't do something because certain people have limited self control or addition problems is too much. 

Grinding on someone else while married is problematic. Sitting in a bar having a drink & a conversation is perfectly acceptable.


----------



## DownByTheRiver

Girl_power said:


> So are married men allowed to go to the bars without their wife?


Yes. At least here, they do it all the time. Again, if you know he's a philanderer who might cheat or someone who loses control when drinking and might use that as an excuse to cheat, why on earth did you marry him?


----------



## DownByTheRiver

Davie said:


> What if you went to the bar he was at and saw him grinding another chick because he was drunk would it change the rules? Mine promised me when were started dating 11 years ago I told her if your gonna go to bars let’s just not go forward she gave it up for me for us. Her circle of friends are all drinkers and when she drinks she’s very promiscuous. Sober I trust her drunk hell no


Why would you marry an out-of-control drunk?


----------



## Evinrude58

DownByTheRiver said:


> Yes. At least here, they do it all the time. Again, if you know he's a philanderer who might cheat or someone who loses control when drinking and might use that as an excuse to cheat, why on earth did you marry him?


Why do you say this? People fool people all the time. You are not so enlightened that you are infallible to choosing wrongly.
It is impossible to totally know a persons heart. Only Jesus knows that.
I’ve seen this quote before. It’s not a fair one, methinks. 
I get what you’re saying. All I’m saying is that staying out of situations that might lead to temptation are wise. And there is a situation that can probe weaknesses in all people. I hear old scratch finds those weaknesses quite often.


----------



## SunCMars

Good people go bad, bad people grow up and change their evil ways.

Most people, just hover, and waver a bit about their normal personality set-point.

That said, alcohol and drugs do affect many poorly. They lower ones inhibitions and they get many a user to throw common sense on its tush.


----------



## DownByTheRiver

Evinrude58 said:


> Why do you say this? People fool people all the time. You are not so enlightened that you are infallible to choosing wrongly.
> It is impossible to totally know a persons heart. Only Jesus knows that.
> I’ve seen this quote before. It’s not a fair one, methinks.
> I get what you’re saying. All I’m saying is that staying out of situations that might lead to temptation are wise. And there is a situation that can probe weaknesses in all people. I hear old scratch finds those weaknesses quite often.


I get that, but by the time you marry someone, you know if they're a different person drunk and lose their boundaries drunk and can't resist temptation drunk. If not, you didn't get to know them very well. I do agree everyone may have a point they can be tempted, but there are people who just won't do that to someone they love. And this thread seems to point to someone he knows isn't trustworthy to begin with, so it does beg the question. 

Like I said I don't trust anybody. I also didn't marry anybody. I was drunk most of my young years and so were most of the guys I dated. Some of them were consistent and more reliable, and others weren't. I had the sense to not marry ones who I didn't think could be faithful, which I must say was most of them. I can tell you I may have banged my fair share, but I didn't do it because liquor made me do it.


----------



## Evinrude58

I agree, OP couldn’t trust his wife in a monastery. He knows this. Has nothing to do with trusting her to go to a bar.


----------



## maquiscat

Davie said:


> Good evening folks. So I have a question and the subject is uncomfortable to me because my wife occasionally likes to drink and she hasn’t been to a bar in over year but recently she lied to me amd went to one I found her there talking to a guy she swears he was asking her about her friend who was also there. She normally doesn’t go out. But when she drunk she gets super horny. When I found her that night she was drunk and me and the guy almost boxed it out I went straight up to him and told him where I stood he immediately backed off. My question is should married women go to Bars without their Husbands. I personally feel like it’s disrespectful but I’m curious to your opinions and thoughts. Thank you
> 
> Davud


There is no absolute standard here. Each marriage handles it differently. For that matter a person in one marriage with a certain dynamic with their spouse, will not necessarily have the same dynamic with the next spouse. There is no should or shouldn't in the sense of one answer fits all. It will always be a matter of individuals and marriage dynamics. This is based only upon your general question and does not take into the account the lying.

However, I am finding your thread to be rather sexist, as there seems to be a presumption that married men can go to the bar without their wives without it being disrespectful.


----------



## DudeInProgress

maquiscat said:


> However, I am finding your thread to be rather sexist, as there seems to be a presumption that married men can go to the bar without their wives without it being disrespectful.


Guess what, men and women are different. Intersexual dynamics are different between men and women. A bar scene (yes it definitely depends on the bar, but in general) is a very different dynamic for men and women.

In a lot of ways, it really depends on the bar, and the scenario / motivation. Primarily, is she there to solicit male attention?
If she’s out at a restaurant bar with some coworkers or a friend to catch up have a couple drinks and some appetizers etc., totally fine.
If she’s out at a bar bar / club, dressed sexy, with girlfriends or alone - she’s there (at least in part) to solicit male attention. That’s a no go.

I’m not suggesting that it’s appropriate for men to be out without their wives partying all night at bars either. But the dynamics are often very different.


----------



## ccpowerslave

Girl_power said:


> So are married men allowed to go to the bars without their wife?


Yes. I have done it plenty of times.

With that said I skipped all the after work blow off some steam strip club trips with my co-workers. Thought it was weird they did it, they probably said I was gay or something haha.


----------



## Mr.Married

Lord have mercy I wish my wife would take a trip to the bar with her friends. It’s been a quite a while and she could use a drink. I think it would be an entertaining story if she came home and told me she used some cougar intimidation on some young cowboy on the dance floor. 

The problem isn’t the bar, drinking, her friends, or the other dude. The problem is y’all relationship (or lack of). 

I don’t condone her actions but it takes a certain type of guy to keep a girl like that straight and satisfied in a relationship.
That same type of guy wouldn’t take any garbage either.... and she would know it (from the start)


----------



## happyhusband0005

ccpowerslave said:


> Yes. I have done it plenty of times.
> 
> With that said I skipped all the after work blow off some steam strip club trips with my co-workers. Thought it was weird they did it, they probably said I was gay or something haha.


The only person I have been to a strip club with is my wife. We get a kick out of watching the drunk dudes sitting at the rail of the stage, they're as entertaining as the girls in many cases. We went to one in Miami, it was huge, took up most of an old Costco or something. We got a few private room lap dances together because it was kind of dead in the main area. After about 30 minutes in the private room we came out and it was a total **** show. It was like a couple buses of drunk guys came in. The bouncers were busy that night.


----------



## heartsbeating

DownByTheRiver said:


> I hear ya. It's called verve.


Or maybe Veuve Clicquot?


----------



## CharlieParker

heartsbeating said:


> Or maybe Veuve Clicquot?


Nom comment.


----------



## DownByTheRiver

heartsbeating said:


> Or maybe Veuve Clicquot?


That would have been nice. The clubs I went to seeing bands rarely ever had any decent wine or champagne.


----------



## Yoni

How long you guys married I think she just want get attention from other man. She want feel attention and feel special. Personally me and my husband went out together at a bar.

And I get hitting on all the time from a guys. And since then my husband and I make a decision about go to bar without husband or without wife is very wrong and wrong even club.

Why? Why do you think girls and guys go to bar? Most likely want to talk to different sex. If your wife go to bar without you. There's red flags right there.

You guys need away from please make marriage apart. Find good places to enjoy.

Go to beach or walk or camping, hike, movie night at home etc.
Don't go bar!

Also even if you trust her let her go to bar.
When people drink alcohol they don't know what the hell they doing.

She will end up someone's house.


----------



## MattMatt




----------



## Skruddgemire

Davie said:


> Good evening folks. So I have a question and the subject is uncomfortable to me because my wife occasionally likes to drink and she hasn’t been to a bar in over year but recently she lied to me amd went to one I found her there talking to a guy she swears he was asking her about her friend who was also there. She normally doesn’t go out. But when she drunk she gets super horny. When I found her that night she was drunk and me and the guy almost boxed it out I went straight up to him and told him where I stood he immediately backed off. My question is should married women go to Bars without their Husbands. I personally feel like it’s disrespectful but I’m curious to your opinions and thoughts. Thank you


Should women go to bars without their husbands? Why not? What is the difference between a man going to a bar without his wife?

In your case however there are a lot of issues here beyond the title of the thread. Not only that...a lot of unanswered questions. Without knowing the full details (why she went, why she lied, how you found out about it, why you went to the bar to confront her, etc) I can't answer beyond that.


----------



## DudeInProgress

Skruddgemire said:


> Should women go to bars without their husbands? Why not? What is the difference between a man going to a bar without his wife?
> 
> In your case however there are a lot of issues here beyond the title of the thread. Not only that...a lot of unanswered questions. Without knowing the full details (why she went, why she lied, how you found out about it, why you went to the bar to confront her, etc) I can't answer beyond that.


----------



## Skruddgemire

DudeInProgress said:


> View attachment 74488


Funny. I thought I understood the point when the OP asked...



Davie said:


> My question is should married women go to Bars without their Husbands. I personally feel like it’s disrespectful but I’m curious to your opinions and thoughts. Thank you


He asked and I answered. If you want me to address that further, fine. I do not believe that it's wrong for a wife to go to a bar without her husband. After all, husbands do it all the time without their wives. What's sauce for the goose is sauce for the gander...as the saying goes. And just as there are good reasons for a husband to go (hang out with his friends, watch a sporting event, bachelor parties, unwind after a long day at work), wives have similarly good reasons. The fact that some men and some women abuse the trust of their partners is no reason to ban all men and all women from the right to enjoy some time to themselves and their interests.

The OP thinks that it's disrespectful that a wife go to a bar without her husband. Well...I think it's disrespectful for husbands to go to bars and not allow their wives the same courtesy.

Now if you want me to address why his wife went to that bar on that day in question and what her motivations were? Well I can't since *I'm not his wife nor am I psychic.*

There _*are *_other issues that need to be addressed before I feel comfortable in chiming in on what happened. For example, I'm curious as to how he knew his wife was at that bar. I'd like to know why he went to the bar to confront his wife. Was there a reason that he felt that something dodgy was going on or did he simply feel "Oh my God! What is she doing in a bar? <gasp><horror> is she having some "me time" without _*me*_?" 

The OP's actions could be looked at in many ways. At one end of the spectrum, this could be the actions of a man who has good reason to suspect something is up based on previous actions by his wife and are justified. The other end of that spectrum and those actions could be the acts of an over-controlling, manipulative, potentially emotionally abusive individual. But since I didn't have enough to go on...I just let it slide *and answered the question.*

Am I still missing the point or are you going to throw another poorly drawn meme at me? Seriously with so many to choose from...you chose a crappy line drawing? I'd have at least done something with Foghorn Leghorn or perhaps one with Buzz Lightyear and Woody from Toy Story for something a little more contemporary.


----------



## ConanHub

SunCMars said:


> Many fear to bring up my past posts.
> 
> They have no idea who wrote them.
> 
> Nor, do I !
> 
> _Edgar Cayce_, occasionally resides within my belfry.


I can only track with about 25% of your current posts. I would rather attempt the madness maze than try and sort where you've been or try to consider where you might go.

It is hard enough keeping track of someone in the present when they aren't all there, at least at the same time and place.


----------



## DudeInProgress

Skruddgemire said:


> Funny. I thought I understood the point when the OP asked...
> 
> 
> 
> He asked and I answered. If you want me to address that further, fine. I do not believe that it's wrong for a wife to go to a bar without her husband. After all, husbands do it all the time without their wives. What's sauce for the goose is sauce for the gander...as the saying goes. And just as there are good reasons for a husband to go (hang out with his friends, watch a sporting event, bachelor parties, unwind after a long day at work), wives have similarly good reasons. The fact that some men and some women abuse the trust of their partners is no reason to ban all men and all women from the right to enjoy some time to themselves and their interests.
> 
> The OP thinks that it's disrespectful that a wife go to a bar without her husband. Well...I think it's disrespectful for husbands to go to bars and not allow their wives the same courtesy.
> 
> Now if you want me to address why his wife went to that bar on that day in question and what her motivations were? Well I can't since *I'm not his wife nor am I psychic.*
> 
> There _*are *_other issues that need to be addressed before I feel comfortable in chiming in on what happened. For example, I'm curious as to how he knew his wife was at that bar. I'd like to know why he went to the bar to confront his wife. Was there a reason that he felt that something dodgy was going on or did he simply feel "Oh my God! What is she doing in a bar? <gasp><horror> is she having some "me time" without _*me*_?"
> 
> The OP's actions could be looked at in many ways. At one end of the spectrum, this could be the actions of a man who has good reason to suspect something is up based on previous actions by his wife and are justified. The other end of that spectrum and those actions could be the acts of an over-controlling, manipulative, potentially emotionally abusive individual. But since I didn't have enough to go on...I just let it slide *and answered the question.*
> 
> Am I still missing the point or are you going to throw another poorly drawn meme at me? Seriously with so many to choose from...you chose a crappy line drawing? I'd have at least done something with Foghorn Leghorn or perhaps one with Buzz Lightyear and Woody from Toy Story for something a little more contemporary.


Actually it’s the simplicity of the crappy line drawing that I really dig about it. 

My unsophisticated taste in memes notwithstanding, the point is:

Men and women are different. Intersexual dynamics at bars are very different for men and women. Unless it’s Applebee’s or the local wine bar with the girlfriends or workmates, women go to bars (at least in part) to solicit male attention. No go for a married woman. 
OPs problem has nothing to do with bars, that’s just a symptom of a much bigger problem. His wife clearly doesn’t respect him, appears to be cheating on him (or at least blatantly pissing on boundaries), and is lying to him about it. He needs to start taking action to get control of this situation fast instead of meekly poking around the edges.


----------



## SpinyNorman

DudeInProgress said:


> Unless it’s Applebee’s or the local wine bar with the girlfriends or workmates, women go to bars (at least in part) to solicit male attention.


This is generalizing.


----------



## DudeInProgress

SpinyNorman said:


> This is generalizing.


And?
Everything is generalizing because nothing applies to every person on the planet in every scenario. And this is generally the case the vast majority of the time.


----------



## SpinyNorman

DudeInProgress said:


> And?
> Everything is generalizing because nothing applies to every person on the planet in every scenario. And this is generally the case the vast majority of the time.


I don't agree with this, but if I did I still think it is more important to know your own spouse and not judge her based on other women. It is generally the case for the vast majority of women that I wouldn't be happy living w/ them, and yet I choose to live w/ my spouse.


----------



## Skruddgemire

DudeInProgress said:


> Actually it’s the simplicity of the crappy line drawing that I really dig about it.
> 
> My unsophisticated taste in memes notwithstanding, the point is:
> 
> Men and women are different. Intersexual dynamics at bars are very different for men and women. Unless it’s Applebee’s or the local wine bar with the girlfriends or workmates, women go to bars (at least in part) to solicit male attention. No go for a married woman.




So...what's the difference between a man going to a bar and a woman going to a bar? I've seen married men going to bars for reasons ranging from the benign (sports events, hanging out with friends, etc) to the malign (looking for Miss Right-Now). And I've seen women going to bars for the *exact same reasons. *Ranging from the benign ("Having a little me time") to the malign (I'm looking for Mr. Right-now).

Sauce for the goose is sauce for the gander. I can think of no reason why one side of a marriage can have the right to do something while the other can not. 



> 2.OPs problem has nothing to do with bars, that’s just a symptom of a much bigger problem. His wife clearly doesn’t respect him, appears to be cheating on him (or at least blatantly pissing on boundaries), and is lying to him about it. He needs to start taking action to get control of this situation fast instead of meekly poking around the edges.


All that may be true, but do you know that for a dead certain? Are you his wife? Do you know his wife? Are you a private detective who has had the OP as a client and the OP's wife as the subject of the investigation? Likely not and neither have I which is why I didn't comment on those issues and only focused on the question the OP asked when he said...



Davie said:


> My question is should married women go to Bars without their Husbands. I personally feel like it’s disrespectful but I’m curious to your opinions and thoughts. Thank you


----------



## DudeInProgress

Skruddgemire said:


> So...what's the difference between a man going to a bar and a woman going to a bar? I've seen married men going to bars for reasons ranging from the benign (sports events, hanging out with friends, etc) to the malign (looking for Miss Right-Now). And I've seen women going to bars for the *exact same reasons. *Ranging from the benign ("Having a little me time") to the malign (I'm looking for Mr. Right-now).
> 
> Sauce for the goose is sauce for the gander. I can think of no reason why one side of a marriage can have the right to do something while the other can not.
> 
> 
> 
> All that may be true, but do you know that for a dead certain? Are you his wife? Do you know his wife? Are you a private detective who has had the OP as a client and the OP's wife as the subject of the investigation? Likely not and neither have I which is why I didn't comment on those issues and only focused on the question the OP asked when he said...


Hence the meme... Ok, let’s review one more time. We’ll start in reverse order.

2. We don’t have to know anything for “dead certain” as you put it, this isn’t a criminal trial dude. If you wait until you’re “dead certain” to make assessments or take action, you’ll get run over. If that’s your mode of operation in the world, good luck. 

And even if it were a courtroom (civil anyway), there is a preponderance of evidence (from this thread and others by OP) to objectively support everything I said. 

I don’t need to be a PI or in his wife’s head to recognize with an extremely high degree of confidence that OP’s wife isn’t attracted to him, doesn’t want him sexually, doesn’t respect him and solicits attention from other men. His multiple threads make this perfectly clear. He’s in a bad situation that will likely get much worse if he doesn’t address it ASAP. 

1. I never said that it’s a good idea for married men to be out partying all night and behaving badly at bars either. That’s a separate issue for wives to address as they see fit.

That said, men and women are different, intersexual dynamics are different and the bar/club environment is completely different for women vs men. And I already differentiated between restaurant bar w/ friends/coworkers type scenario vs. a bar/club scenario. Very different. 

So we’re talking about a bar/club scenario here. Men can (and usually do) just sit with their buddies without much female sexual attention unless they really work for it. 

Conversely, this is an environment where women will be bombarded with male attention, which is usually the point of them choosing such a venue. Doesn’t mean they are intending to cheat, but inhibitions are lowered and boundaries are crossed FREQUENTLY (even if just minor ones) in these environments. You can let your wife go out to bars without you if you want, but it’s a bad idea and bad advice for any husband to abide.


----------



## Skruddgemire

DudeInProgress said:


> So we’re talking about a bar/club scenario here. Men can (and usually do) just sit with their buddies without much female sexual attention unless they really work for it.


I disagree. I've seen men at clubs/bars have women coming out of the woodwork and pull the "Hey sailor/cowboy/other macho stereotype, buy a girl a drink" bit. Quite often too. A few of them I was the person hit with "Come drink with me". Two of them not willing to take the "I'm the Designated Driver" as an answer.

Women can and will go on the prowl just like their male counterparts.



> Conversely, this is an environment where women will be bombarded with male attention,...


I don't know if this is what you're intending to say, but the implications of what you said is that it's the woman's fault that men are going to hit on them at bars.



> ...which is usually the point of them choosing such a venue. Doesn’t mean they are intending to cheat, but inhibitions are lowered and boundaries are crossed FREQUENTLY (even if just minor ones) in these environments.


You do realize that describes the arguments against letting a married *man *go to bars alone right? I've seen women go hunting for men as much as I've seen men hunting for women and I've seen *both *say "@#$% it!" and go with the offered sexy funtimes. With both men and women, there are going to be ones who can resist the temptation, ones who are tempted but don't act on it, and ones who take the attitude of "Opportunity is not a lengthy visitor" and go for it.



> You can let your wife go out to bars without you if you want, but it’s a bad idea and bad advice for any husband to abide.


And women would say the exact same thing about letting men go to the bar. Sauce...aquatic water fowl


----------



## maquiscat

SpinyNorman said:


> This is generalizing.


I believe that stereotyping would be more accurate.


----------



## ccpowerslave

Skruddgemire said:


> A few of them I was the person hit with "Come drink with me". Two of them not willing to take the "I'm the Designated Driver" as an answer.


That happened to me I guess twice. The first time my friend correctly identified her as a hooker. The second time was at a casino and the lady was so drunk she could barely stand up.


----------



## DudeInProgress

Skruddgemire said:


> I disagree. I've seen men at clubs/bars have women coming out of the woodwork and pull the "Hey sailor/cowboy/other macho stereotype, buy a girl a drink" bit. Quite often too. A few of them I was the person hit with "Come drink with me". Two of them not willing to take the "I'm the Designated Driver" as an answer.
> 
> Women can and will go on the prowl just like their male counterparts.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if this is what you're intending to say, but the implications of what you said is that it's the woman's fault that men are going to hit on them at bars.
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that describes the arguments against letting a married *man *go to bars alone right? I've seen women go hunting for men as much as I've seen men hunting for women and I've seen *both *say "@#$% it!" and go with the offered sexy funtimes. With both men and women, there are going to be ones who can resist the temptation, ones who are tempted but don't act on it, and ones who take the attitude of "Opportunity is not a lengthy visitor" and go for it.
> 
> 
> 
> And women would say the exact same thing about letting men go to the bar. Sauce...aquatic water fowl


I know, been there and seen it too. But if we want to accept reality, it’s probably a 10-1 ratio of women-men getting sexual attention at bars, so let’s be realistic. We’re different, the dynamics are different, and it represents a higher propensity for problems with women, sorry if that doesn’t sit well with your sensibilities.

And to repeat..., again..., I never advocated for married men to party it up at bars/clubs either. I just don’t care, it’s not my department. If someone wants to have a thread about whether married men should be out at bars, by all means.


----------



## Diana7

Skruddgemire said:


> Funny. I thought I understood the point when the OP asked...
> 
> 
> 
> He asked and I answered. If you want me to address that further, fine. I do not believe that it's wrong for a wife to go to a bar without her husband. After all, husbands do it all the time without their wives. What's sauce for the goose is sauce for the gander...as the saying goes. And just as there are good reasons for a husband to go (hang out with his friends, watch a sporting event, bachelor parties, unwind after a long day at work), wives have similarly good reasons. The fact that some men and some women abuse the trust of their partners is no reason to ban all men and all women from the right to enjoy some time to themselves and their interests.
> 
> The OP thinks that it's disrespectful that a wife go to a bar without her husband. Well...I think it's disrespectful for husbands to go to bars and not allow their wives the same courtesy.
> 
> Now if you want me to address why his wife went to that bar on that day in question and what her motivations were? Well I can't since *I'm not his wife nor am I psychic.*
> 
> There _*are *_other issues that need to be addressed before I feel comfortable in chiming in on what happened. For example, I'm curious as to how he knew his wife was at that bar. I'd like to know why he went to the bar to confront his wife. Was there a reason that he felt that something dodgy was going on or did he simply feel "Oh my God! What is she doing in a bar? <gasp><horror> is she having some "me time" without _*me*_?"
> 
> The OP's actions could be looked at in many ways. At one end of the spectrum, this could be the actions of a man who has good reason to suspect something is up based on previous actions by his wife and are justified. The other end of that spectrum and those actions could be the acts of an over-controlling, manipulative, potentially emotionally abusive individual. But since I didn't have enough to go on...I just let it slide *and answered the question.*
> 
> Am I still missing the point or are you going to throw another poorly drawn meme at me? Seriously with so many to choose from...you chose a crappy line drawing? I'd have at least done something with Foghorn Leghorn or perhaps one with Buzz Lightyear and Woody from Toy Story for something a little more contemporary.


Many may think that a guy going alone to a bar without his wife is only there for one reason as well.


----------



## SpinyNorman

Diana7 said:


> Many may think that a guy going alone to a bar without his wife is only there for one reason as well.


Lots of them are there for one reason, but not all for the same reason. Some are there to chase some strange, others to hang w/ the guys, others to drink too much.


----------



## ccpowerslave

SpinyNorman said:


> Lots of them are there for one reason, but not all for the same reason. Some are there to chase some strange, others to hang w/ the guys, others to drink too much.


My reasons:

Chat up regulars and or bartender
Play keno 
Get bar special for lunch ex free Bologna sandwich
Get drunk


----------



## GC1234

The OP never replied.


----------



## ccpowerslave

GC1234 said:


> The OP never replied.


Could be at a bar?


----------



## GC1234

ccpowerslave said:


> Could be at a bar?


Lol. I guess that's how he found out his wife was at the bar.


----------



## ConanHub

I know I'm wanting a drink after some of the threads today!


----------



## Torninhalf

ConanHub said:


> I know I'm wanting a drink after some of the threads today!


I’m just wishing I could go to the bar. 😂


----------



## GC1234

ConanHub said:


> I know I'm wanting a drink after some of the threads today!


Same. Between my s*** and this guy, I might as well give up on life.


----------



## ccpowerslave

Torninhalf said:


> I’m just wishing I could go to the bar. 😂


I think bars are open in my county. Every time I open the fridge I see the remainder of the champagne from last weekend (probably flat) and immediately feel like going to happy hour at 4:30 and getting a plate of wings for dinner. Then I snap out of my daydream and put my eyes back on the prize.


----------



## ConanHub

Torninhalf said:


> I’m just wishing I could go to the bar. 😂


Oh! You're one of those women the OP is talkin about!!??!!😆😉


----------



## Torninhalf

ccpowerslave said:


> I think bars are open in my county. Every time I open the fridge I see the remainder of the champagne from last weekend (probably flat) and immediately feel like going to happy hour at 4:30 and getting a plate of wings for dinner. Then I snap out of my daydream and put my eyes back on the prize.


That’s some good self control. 😁


----------



## Torninhalf

ConanHub said:


> Oh! You're one of those women the OP is talkin about!!??!!😆😉


Well it’s been a while since I was single and in a bar so what kind of woman I am will be determined...😁


----------



## ConanHub

GC1234 said:


> Same. Between my s*** and this guy, I might as well give up on life.


Nay. Drinking is far better than giving up.😉

You should find yourself a bar where all those married women hang out without their husbands.😁


----------



## GC1234

ConanHub said:


> You should find yourself a bar where all those married women hang out without their husbands.


My husband would never go for that! But I do have plans to drink (nothing crazy) this weekend! So that's exciting at least. Any plans with the Mrs?


----------



## ConanHub

GC1234 said:


> My husband would never go for that! But I do have plans to drink (nothing crazy) this weekend! So that's exciting at least. Any plans with the Mrs?


I'm being silly of course.

We don't really have set plans but I'm probably going to visit a beach and jump in.

I've swam on the east coast but not the west and I'm going to test the California waters before we leave.


----------



## ccpowerslave

ConanHub said:


> I'm being silly of course.
> 
> We don't really have set plans but I'm probably going to visit a beach and jump in.
> 
> I've swam on the east coast but not the west and I'm going to test the California waters before we leave.


I recommend Huntington if you’re in OC but it’s probably still pretty cold. Great beach to run on BTW.

Also if you want to go to a bar alone as a woman 2nd floor on Main St. is pretty lit.


----------



## ConanHub

ccpowerslave said:


> I recommend Huntington if you’re in OC but it’s probably still pretty cold. Great beach to run on BTW.
> 
> Also if you want to go to a bar alone as a woman 2nd floor on Main St. is pretty lit.


We are going to be in Bakersfield for the weekend so I will probably head directly west from there.

I'm just going to jump in and out.


----------



## ccpowerslave

ConanHub said:


> We are going to be in Bakersfield for the weekend so I will probably head directly west from there.
> 
> I'm just going to jump in and out.


Bakersfield is pretty far inland. It’s going to be freezing wherever it is.


----------



## ConanHub

ccpowerslave said:


> Bakersfield is pretty far inland. It’s going to be freezing wherever it is.


I know.😁


----------



## Jewelz03

GC1234 said:


> Evidently your wife can't handle bars, so for her I'd say no, not without you.
> But I do have some questions.
> 1. How did you know she was at the bar?
> 2. You went to this bar to see what she was up to, or with friends?
> 3. Do you go to bars without your wife?
> 4. I'm married and I have not gone to bars without my husband, although when we were dating, I did with friends, but not married. And I would personally go with him. I am meeting up with a cousin of mine in a couple of weeks but my husband is totally aware of it, knows where we're going, who my cousin is, etc, I did not lie to him about that.
> 5. For the guy to try to box it out with you, probably means he thought you were c*** blocking. So I think she's not being truthful.


Answer to question 1. I told him where I was at. 
2. he went to check to see what I was up to.
3. He had and has had women up on him and he lets them feel him up.
5. He walked up saying “hey that’s my wife” and the guy turned away. He was asking me about a friend of a friend and I was telling him I didn’t really know her. The guy never tried to fight my husband.


----------



## BigDaddyNY

Jewelz03 said:


> Answer to question 1. I told him where I was at.
> 2. he went to check to see what I was up to.
> 3. He had and has had women up on him and he lets them feel him up.
> 5. He walked up saying “hey that’s my wife” and the guy turned away. He was asking me about a friend of a friend and I was telling him I didn’t really know her. The guy never tried to fight my husband.


Well, that's a first (for me anyway), to see the other side of the story here.


----------



## In Absentia

BigDaddyNY said:


> Well, that's a first (for me anyway), to see the other side of the story here.


it happens... rarely, but it does...


----------



## Sfort

@Jewelz03 seems to have a lot going for her, but yet she's still hanging onto this guy. I hope she'll help us understand why.


----------



## Rob_1

Jewelz03 said:


> Answer to question 1. I told him where I was at.
> 2. he went to check to see what I was up to.
> 3. He had and has had women up on him and he lets them feel him up.
> 5. He walked up saying “hey that’s my wife” and the guy turned away. He was asking me about a friend of a friend and I was telling him I didn’t really know her. The guy never tried to fight my husband.


What about the bikini selfies you not allowing him to see where and to whom you are posting them while you are able to check his phone?
What about you telling him he's the worst **** ever for you? if so why are you still with him?
Or is it all him making it up?


----------



## Rob_1

ConanHub said:


> I'm going to test the California waters before we leave.


Cold and dark as hell even in the middle of the summer.


----------



## Jewelz03

Rob_1 said:


> What about the bikini selfish you not allowing him to see where and to whom you are posting them while you are able to check his phone?
> What about you telling him he's the worst **** ever for you? if so why are you still with him?
> Or is it all him making it up?


I never said he the worst **** ever. As for the bikini picture, he knows I posted it on Facebook and he saw everyone that make a comment or likes it. The last time I caught him cheating or at least that I know of was with a fake Facebook account he created. He would talk to her on there but delete the app when I came home. He begged me not to leave him. He promised he wouldn’t do it again and I could have full access to his phone. That lasted all about a month before he wouldn’t let me touch his phone. I also told him that since he did that, he would no longer have access to my phone. My whole family, friends and sons teachers are on my Facebook, I don’t think I would be post bad pictures. It was more me in a bikini poolside with a drink. Not like a sexy pose or anything.


----------



## Rob_1

Jewelz03 said:


> I never said he the worst **** ever. As for the bikini picture, he knows I posted it on Facebook and he saw everyone that make a comment or likes it. The last time I caught him cheating or at least that I know of was with a fake Facebook account he created. He would talk to her on there but delete the app when I came home. He begged me not to leave him. He promised he wouldn’t do it again and I could have full access to his phone. That lasted all about a month before he wouldn’t let me touch his phone. I also told him that since he did that, he would no longer have access to my phone. My whole family, friends and sons teachers are on my Facebook, I don’t think I would be post bad pictures. It was more me in a bikini poolside with a drink. Not like a sexy pose or anything.



So, what you're saying is that all what he have been posting in these forums about you are nothing but him talking crap about you. Right?


----------



## Evinrude58

If you worked ti support the family for 10 years while he didn’t work and cheated with his exes, I don’t think there needs to be much said anymore. He’s wanting more sex, and you’ve demonstrated why you aren’t into it with him anymore. Can’t say as I blame you. But you should’ve ended this relationship years ago.


----------



## Jewelz03

Rob_1 said:


> So, what you're saying is that all what he have been posting in these forums about you are nothing but him talking crap about you. Right?


Most of it is. I’m not sure why this is going on and his response when I confronted him was that he is sorry and he starts drinking and just rambling on. He said he doesn’t always realize what he is doing. I didn’t even know he had a drinking problem. But I guess that’s just another thing I need to address.


----------



## Jewelz03

Rob_1 said:


> So, what you're saying is that all what he have been posting in these forums about you are nothing but him talking crap about you. Right?
















This is the kind of messages I get from him. If I don’t have sex with him all the time, then I’m a ***** and a horrible wife. He doesn’t think for a second that I wanted to be treated well and that would help for me to want to have sexual with him. I don’t know who he needs to talk to. But he needs help.


----------



## C.C. says ...




----------



## Evinrude58




----------



## Rob_1

Jewelz03 said:


> View attachment 75847
> View attachment 75847
> This is the kind of messages I get from him. If I don’t have sex with him all the time, then I’m a *** and a horrible wife. He doesn’t think for a second that I wanted to be treated well and that would help for me to want to have sexual with him. I don’t know who he needs to talk to. But he needs help.



Jewel: Jesus! what are you doing with a guy like this? You should end this relationship and stay single for a little while to think and reflect on why you let yourself to be with a dude like this.


----------



## Openminded

Hope is not a plan.


----------



## renegadecustommotorc

Davie said:


> Good evening folks. So I have a question and the subject is uncomfortable to me because my wife occasionally likes to drink and she hasn’t been to a bar in over year but recently she lied to me amd went to one I found her there talking to a guy she swears he was asking her about her friend who was also there. She normally doesn’t go out. But when she drunk she gets super horny. When I found her that night she was drunk and me and the guy almost boxed it out I went straight up to him and told him where I stood he immediately backed off. My question is should married women go to Bars without their Husbands. I personally feel like it’s disrespectful but I’m curious to your opinions and thoughts. Thank you
> 
> Davud


Not a good idea


----------



## Evinrude58

Davie said:


> Good evening folks. So I have a question and the subject is uncomfortable to me because my wife occasionally likes to drink and she hasn’t been to a bar in over year but recently she lied to me amd went to one I found her there talking to a guy she swears he was asking her about her friend who was also there. She normally doesn’t go out. But when she drunk she gets super horny. When I found her that night she was drunk and me and the guy almost boxed it out I went straight up to him and told him where I stood he immediately backed off. My question is should married women go to Bars without their Husbands. I personally feel like it’s disrespectful but I’m curious to your opinions and thoughts. Thank you
> 
> Davud


If you have to ask if your wife who goes to bars, talks to men, and gets horny when she’s drunk…….

You’ve got bigger problems than your wife going to bars.

Ask yourself why you’d accept behavior while married, that you wouldn’t accept while dating?

I’d start building a separate life and getting some self confidence while your wife is out looking for your replacement at a bar.


----------

